# How to Thank My Donor?



## Candie2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,

I have recently finished my first DE cycle (unfortunately BFN) but I would really like to thank my donor for being such an incredible person.

When I asked my clinic, they suggested writing a letter. I have drafted one but there seems so much to say - I'm conscious that I don't want to miss anything important but also I don't want to say anything inappropriate. To anyone who has written a thank you to their donor, I'd be very grateful for your thoughts and ideas on what to include.

Are there any other ways that you've thanked your donor e.g. donating to their favourite charity etc.?

Thanks for your kind help,
Candie


----------



## Missymoo82 (Jul 17, 2012)

really sorry to hear of your bfn. 

I didn't write my donor a letter but I did get a little thank you card & basically just wrote that we thanked her so much for the incredible gift & said thank you for giving us the opportunity to try to create our family.

Sadly ours was also a bfn.

I'm sure anything you have to say will be welcomed by the donor. I'm sure they must wonder about the recipient!

Good luck for the future xx


----------



## CC_Lee (Nov 8, 2012)

I was a donor in 2010 and received a letter from one of the recipient ladies. She'd had twins, so a little different to your situation. That letter means a lot to me and more so now that I understand the pain they must have gone through. I would just write something honest about your feelings. I guess she may feel guilty that you had a BFN but if it was me in that situation it would be lovely to know that the recipient still appreciated the donation despite the outcome.


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

So sorry it was a BFN for you hun, but that's a lovely thing to do, I'd have loved to hear from the lady who got the eggs I donated.

I'm sure whatever you write will be from the heart, and that's the most important thing.

S x


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

We recently went through a DE cycle but on my side I had to cancel 4 days before ET as I started bleeding. However, they continued with her EC and we currently have some lovely frosties!

We bought our donor a lovely orchid and a card that simply said ' thank you for helping to make our dreams of having a family come true'.


----------



## SophieMatilda (May 3, 2013)

We had our DEIVF abroad, so we sent flowers on egg collection day with a short note thanking her and her kindness and wishing her well.


----------

